# Trailtips für Norwegen?!



## leon4rdo (10. Juni 2007)

sers

ich fahre im sommer 3-4 wochen nach Norwegen (wie schon 2005  ). und zwar mit nem Freund, der schon bisschen älter ist und schon 3 monate in norwegen und neuseeland war. selbstverständlich mit zelt etc.

da mein freund ein cannondale ohne federgabel hat (eben aus moser zeiten  )
ist er nicht sonderlich technisch drauf (bzw. hat auch keine lust dazu ) deswegen habe ich eben die spezielle frage. wer kennt trails zwischen oslo und trondheim? also kleinere tagestouren, so dass mein freund wandern kann und ich vll eben trailriding  wie komme ich eventuell an solche infos? zu experimenten, wie einfach mal diesen oder jenen wanderweg der karte auszuprobieren, habe ich allerdings keine zeit. 

habt ihr vorschläge? (ich weiß, dass meine chancen gering sind, dass wirklich jemand etwas gutes weiß  aber fragen kostet ja nix )

vielen dank im vorraus. die belohnung für antworten kommt in form meines norwegen tagebuchs im september 

leo


----------



## Carsten (10. Juni 2007)

Servus

leider ist das mit dem Biken in Norwegen nicht ganz einfach. Wanderwege sind meist unfahrbar, rauf wie runter. Bleiben einige Schotterwege und Nebenstraßen.

Ich hatte damals einiges von den Zuwegen zu den Gletschern probiert, aber oft wieder aufgegeben.
im Süden gabs nen Weg an so nem Wackelstein zu irgendwelchen ehemeligen Bergwerken hoch bis zu nem See fahrbar. Hab ich aber gerade nicht zur Hand wo das genau war.

Preikesstolen wäre ganz interssant, Weg hoch leider nur zu 30% fahrbar, ansonsten üble Schlepperei über Geröll. Würde ich sowieso nur ganz füh morgends machen, denn ab 10 Uhr sind dort tausende auf dem Trail.

Im Norden beibt der bekannte Rallervegen, ist anber Schotterweg.

Gebikt wird meist im Westen, in Hemsedal war das glaub. Dort Wald und viele Trails

Ganz nett sind die berühmten Serpentinenstraßen aus den Fjorden raus. Trollstiegen. Adlerweg, Sognesfjellstraße usw....ist halt alles Straße 

ein paar Fotos auf meiner HP unter Highlights 2004


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (11. Juni 2007)

Hi,
ich war 7 mal in Norwegen zum Wildwasser paddeln. Dafür ist es nach wie vor das Top Ziel in Europa. Hatte auch immer ein Bike dabei und habe die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Carsten gemacht. Die Wanderwege sind meist ungeeignet zum biken. Aber viele kleine Fahrwege sind zwar trailmäßig anspruchslos aber Landschaftlich oft der Hammer. Außerdem kann man wärend der Mitternachtssonne Touren bis spät in die Nacht fahren. 

RICO


----------



## leon4rdo (11. Juni 2007)

das sind ja schlechte nachrichten  
aber trotzdem. ich bin ja nicht dort zum trailriden sondern um die welt zu sehen. und die ist ja dort wirklich traumhaft. deswegen will ich euch auch eines meiner lieblingsbilder nicht vorenthalten.



 es ist vielleicht kein superwetter oder so. aber es drückt für mich all das aus was ich in norwegen suche. einsamkeit, grenzenlosigkeit, freiheit, unglaubliche schönheit  
deswegen habe ich bis jetzt auch vor dorthin auszuwandern  

vll finde ich ja doch noch ein paar trails. we will see  

aber danke für eure antworten


----------



## tvaellen (11. Juni 2007)

Schreib mal moose aus dem Forum an
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=14492
Sie ist eine Deutsche, die nach Norwegen ausgewandert ist und dort im Sportbereich arbeitet. 
Sie müsste dir weiterhelfen können.


----------



## alpi69 (12. Juni 2007)

Lillehammer. Ist zwar schon einige Zeit her, ich war nämlich 2 Sommer dort als sie die Olympiade hatten. Also...13 Jahre....verdammt bin ich schon so alt? Jedenfalls hat Lillehammer 500km Langlaufloipen. Die waren damals für Biker offen und ich nehme an das ist noch heute so. Man kann dort herrlich durch den Wald heizen. Es gibt keine knallharte Trails wie in den Alpen, aber schöne Wurzel-Singletracks und SChlamm und Holzbrücken etc. Höhenmeter läppern sich auch zusammen, keine Sorge.
Du findest bestimmt was im Web über Lillehammer.


----------



## Xededen (13. Juni 2007)

Ich war vor 2 Jahren in Lillehammer (zur Marathon WM, also noch nicht so alt) die Loipen kannst du dir wie wilde, nicht ausgebaute Forstwege vorstellen, also mal plattgemacht, aber keine Deckschicht oder so aufgebracht. Würde ich also schon fast als Trail bezeichnen.

Die Wanderwege in Ortsnähe sind relativ gut befahrbar und machen auch Spass. Zum rumalbern empfiehlt sich dann auch der "Olympiapark". 
Je weiter man vom Ort wegkommt, desto extremer sind die Wanderwege mit Steinen und Wurzeln durchsetzt. Ich habs als Ansporn genommen, mein Begleiter war genervt....wie es jeder will 
Es kann dann immer mal passieren, dass die Wege unfahrbar werden und man tragen muss.

Das erklärt dann auch, warum das Birkenbeinerrittet einem Strassenrennen ähnelt. Wäre nicht WM gewesen, hätten die 20 km (heftige) Trails auch noch gefehlt....

Gruß


----------



## bcjoerg (6. Juni 2008)

Servus,
Ich habe einen interessanten Link fÃ¼r dichâ¦.
http://www.bikespots.de/touren/europa/norwegen/index.htm
bin diesen Sommer auch mit Bike und Zelt in Norwegen unterwegs 
GruÃ JÃ¶rg


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo, war die letzten 3 Jahre auch immer in Westnorwegen zwischen Stavanger und Bergen und hatte auch mein Bike dabei - naja blieb nichts anderes übrig als nur auf dem lang-ausgebauten Radweg zu fahren  Geländetechnisch überhaupt nicht möglich und wenn mal ein Schotterweg im Wald führte, hörte er mitten drin einfach auf?! Naja jetzt überlege ich auch nächstes Jahr wieder mit jemandem zum Biken nach Norwegen zu fahren. Wie ihr schon sagt bietet sich Lillehammer schon gut an. Da gibt es auch einen netten Downhillpark den ich bestimmt noch in diesem Leben besuchen werde. Ca. 50 KM nördlich von Lillehammer habe ich auch etwas über eine Ortschaft Namens "Skeikampen" gehört, wo auch ein Marathon veranstaltet wird und dort werden Touren angeboten - erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bikewald Spessart in Frammersbach. Kennt sich auch jemand in Schweden Mountainbiketechnisch aus? Vllt könnte man auch dort eher fahren als in Norwegen... 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Juli 2010)

Mich wundert´s, daß man hier im Forum immer wieder liest, man könnt´ in Norwegen keine guten Trails fahren. Ich denk´, daß diese Fotos das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## schotti65 (22. Juli 2010)

Schöne Fotos!

Kannst Du ein paar konkrete Tipps dazu geben, Wanderkartennr., Wegnr. o.ä.?
(Mal abgesehen von Bikepark Hemsedal, was sich ja selbst erklärt)

Danke
schotti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2010)

Viel konkreter als die Ortsangabe in der Benennung der Fotos geht´s leider nicht. Norwegen ist hinsichtlich Wanderwegen nicht so erschlossen wie z.B. der deutschsprachige Raum. Wir sind einfach immer in die Tourist-Infos rein, die es in fast jedem Ort gibt und haben da nach "technically demanding MTB-trails" gefragt. Falls sie damit nichts anfangen konnten, haben wir nach mittelschweren Wanderwegen gefragt. Fairerweise muß ich dazu sagen, daß man um diese Trails bergab zu fahren, bergauf meistens `nen Lift braucht oder zeitweise schieben oder tragen muß. Der Trail in Hemsedal befindet sich in der Nähe eines "Doppel-Wasserfalls". Für den Trail in Voss muß man einfach mit der einzigen Gondel hochfahren, oben gibt es dann nicht viele Möglichkeiten, man kann also nicht wirklich falsch fahren. Am Besten erst ein Stück in der Ebene fahren, dann das gleiche wieder zurück und bergab einfach einem der Herren mit viel Federweg folgen (gibt´s da einige). In Sundal geht ein Trail praktisch direkt am Campingplatz los. Dieser teilt sich nach ein paar Kilometern. Zum Wandern haben wir den rechten und zum MTB-Fahren den linken genommen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------

